# ****DEVASTATED**** Has Perdiem with Senna (YELLOW CAN) been taken off of the market?



## TheDude0306 (Mar 10, 2001)

I've been suffering witrh CRONIC IBS-C for 13 years. I have been taking Perdiem with Senna (yellow can) daily for atleast the last 6 years.This is the ONLY product that has ever worked for me, of course I was taking it in MEGA DOSES and it did make me a little sick, it was the ONLY THING that worked well.NOW I CANNOT FIND IT ANYWHERE. NO ONE HAS IT, ALL THE STORES I CHECK DONT HAVE IT..I HOPE NORVARTIS DID NOT STOP MAKING IT. THE THOUGHT OF NOT HAVING IT MAKES ME FEEL SUICIDAL.Does anyone know what happened to this product? Is it off the market??!The recently came out with a new product that is supposed to be Perdiem in PILL FORM, but it is not the same. The pill form only contains SENNA and does not contain the fiber. So basically its the same thing as Senakot.I cannot take the other fiber drinks, first off only 1 of them I know works which is Konsyl, but this stuff only works when I take tons of it, which sometimes makes me throw up, the taste is horrible.


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi, Just to let you know, Perdiem has been discontinued. I am very upset by this, as I have taken it for 20 years!!! It is the only thing that works for me. If you find aything that even remotely works the same way, please post!! I did by some plain psyllium capsules at GNC and take 2 a day with TONS of water. I think it might be helping a little bit. Jody


----------



## TheDude0306 (Mar 10, 2001)

Wow this is just horrible... Im kinda shocked... Why on earth would you stop making a product that worked so well..I dunno what I am going to do.. So far today I have taken a total of 6 of the Perdiem PILLS and nothing yet....


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

I got some psyllium from a local health food store and I found some information that may be helpful. The brand is called Yerba Prima. On their website, they seem to offer several products that may be helpful. I clicked on one called Fiber Plus and it had psyllium, senna, and several other things. The website is:www.yerba.comI don't use this product and don't know anything about it. You just sounded so desparate that I wanted to share the information that I had found.Good luck. Renee'


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm freaked out too and I use the Perdeim brown. I only use the yellow while on trips. But still, why in the HELL did they take if off the market when so many people use it?? NOVARTIS, ARE YOU LISTENING??? Call and COMPLAIN LOUDLY-that's what I did. Maybe we need to get Jeff to help us here with Novartis and send a letter from this IBS board.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I have also used the Perdiem, both brown and yellow for years, so when Novartis discontinued make them, I called and complained. It didn't do any good though. I cannot understand why they stopped making these products and the representative I talked with didn't seem to know either. Dude, you are right the brown and yellow pills they have replaced the granules with are not the same. The yellow pills only contain senna, no fiber. And the brown pills which are fiber are not the same type fiber as the original granules,so I searched the web to find a similar type product and found the Yerba Prima website also. The Fiber Plus make by Yerba Prima does contain psyllium and senna, plus some other helpful herbs. It comes in both powder and pill form. I have only tried the powder form so far and it works really well. It has to be mixed with water, so it's not as convenient as taking the granules, but it works the same way. Most health food stores carry it, but if you can't find it, you can order it from their website. It is also less expensive than Perdiem. I am almost finished with my first bottle of the powder form, so when I buy more, I am going to try the pill form and see how that works. It should work the same as it contains the same ingredients as the powder.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Oops, Tiss, I forgot to add Yerba Prima makes some good fiber products without the senna also. Check out their site.Good Luck.


----------



## cherbuck (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks for the bad news! I too have been using that for years now and it is the ONLY thing to give me relief. 2-3 times a day! In my area I can only find the Perdiem with Senna and I only like the one without senna! My doctor had made me give up al laxatives. It was hell at the time but perdiem got me through it. I too found the pill form and tried it but it does nothing.Please post anything type of fiber that may help. I have tried metamucil and citricel and benefiber. All bloat me up terribly and make things worse!


----------



## TheDude0306 (Mar 10, 2001)

To top everthing off, my GI doctor still does not want to help me get Zelnorm..He keeps using the excuse that it has never been tested on men.. I am telling you what a crok of you know what...How different can a man's digestive system be from a woman's?.My doctor try's to find every damm excuse not to help me atleast TRY ZELNORM. Now without Perdiem I am even more desperate to try it..This morning I am sitting here in severe pain.. My IC (bladder condition) is always worse when I am constipated, in-fact it makes it 1000X worse.I just drank a huge cup of coffee to hope it helps me go, it sometimes does a little. But I have to pay for it. The caffine makes my bladder go on fire...Yesterday I did some calling around for the product a person from CVS told me that Perdiem was taken off of the market because it had some ingriendents in it, that could harm some people.Well I can tell you I was using atleast 3 bottles a month..Sure it is not the answer esp since I was using the one with Senna, and it DID make me dependent.But I don't care, I was able to go to the bathroom when using it, made me a little sick because of the amounts I took. But it was worth it.I tryed taking some old Konsyl I had sitting around, its HORRIBLE! The worst and it gives me TONS of gas before it works.Shame on Norvartis for advertising there new Product as Perdiem with Senna in a pill form. All it is pure Senna per tablet, just like Senakot.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I can't believe they discontinued Perdiem! I preferred that when I needed to help things along.I also found Senekot to work very similarly to Perdiem. Perhaps you can give that a shot. It's a little expensive. It contains Senna too.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Ooops, I see you weren't carzy about Senekot. We should all right letters.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Okay, I will try this again for better grammar...I see you weren't crazy about Senokot. We should all write letters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Dude-It surprises me that a doctor would not give you the Zelnorm. Isn't there some other way to get it? Is there a chance that it could harm you?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Before Zelnorm was approved here in the US, I ordered it from Pharmaparadise. I still have it sitting at home, as I ordered it out of frustration and was worried about taking something that wasn't approved. In the mean time, I was able to controI my IBS with diet modification, so I didn't take it after it was approved. I would ask other males on this board if they have tried it and found any results before you order it. I think it was around $35.00. It is not actually listed on their site, but they do sell it. You just need to ask for it. They are reputable, as I was a little nervous, but there were others here on the BB who said they were reputable...and they were. I held my breath though until I got it. As I said, definitely check with some other men here. Who knows, since it wasn't geared towards men, it may be a waste of money as it may not help you.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Try the Zelnorm forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=21 Also, men were included in the trials for it, but they didn't not have as "good" results as women. In other words, for some men it worked, but not enough for approval for them. Not sure if that last part is FDA regulated or the pharmacutical company figured they wouldn't make enough $ if not enough men were helped by it. My conclusion: it could help you, it's not something that was made for women, it just happened that it helped more of them.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Dude, Try the Fiber Plus by Yerba Prima. It works just as well as Perdiem.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Rose, where did you say to get this product?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey Rose, nevermind, I found it at the Wild Oats Market here. How are you and how is your daughter? You are in my thouhts. Tiss


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I think I've posted this on an old thread, but FYIERDIEM IS STILL SOLD IN CANADAIts actually called Prodiem, but it is the exact same stuff, in a similar yellow and brown canisters. I'm sure you could order it from an online Canadian drugstore.I'll check again next time I go to the drug store to see if its still there.I doubt it will ever be changed here because the only fiber products we are sold are the psyllium based ones.Good luck.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

www.globaldrugs.comI just ordered my first order of Prodiem Plain there but they have the Prodiem with senna too. It's actually a better price than in the stores here. I hope it's the same stuff, I'll let you know.


----------

